# New Photo Browser Hangs



## austinl (Mar 24, 2013)

Since the new photo browser went up on the site it hangs on my computer after it loads the first photo and when I try to exit back to a thread or switch to view additional photos.  I'm using Safari on a Mac so my guess would be its another buggy flash problem (yes, I have the latest version installed and tried clearing cache).  Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 25, 2013)

Not a Mac person, will keep a lookout for someone who can help however!  But, I have an iPhone 5 and the Safari sucks; I installed Chrome for iPhone on it and it runs MUCH better and much faster, too and no bugs.


----------



## austinl (Mar 26, 2013)

I've had a much different experience using Safari on a mac than the mobile device.  And for some reason the Windows verison of Safari sucks too but the original mac version works great.


----------

